# Corn Breakeven?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/farmers-say-average-corn-breakeven-is-369-naa-ben-potter/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Hate to be the guy @ $5.50 bu costs.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Hate to be the guy @ $5.50 bu costs.


Probably some of that BTO high dollar rent ground. :mellow:


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Hate to say what my breakeven is. If I advertise it the market will try to get it just a bit shy of it! Lol


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Probably some of that BTO high dollar rent ground. :mellow:


Or somebody that trades rather than change oil or learn where the grease zerks are.

All I'll say is ours is lower than the $3.69 average.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

mlappin said:


> Or somebody that trades rather than change oil or learn where the grease zerks are.
> 
> All I'll say is ours is lower than the $3.69 average.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

The bad thing about it is around my part of the country is those bto or think they are drive the rent prices up for every one so when they belly up I don't fill sorry for them when the man at the bank is selling what he owned some of


----------

